# pull ups



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

no wonder nasser has a massive backhttp ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AML2DxI3qA&feature=related


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

i hate pull ups.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

My favourite :thumbup1:


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

i love em tryed putting a link in with that but it wouldnt let me copy and paste its well good


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

i like kipping pullups but thats about it

and skin the cats but they dont really count


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

wtf was that?

the above link:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

holy crap

*fixes thread


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> My favourite :thumbup1:


Have to agree 100%

Can someone tell me if doing pullups a few times a week is a good or bad idea, thanks.

O and what the fuk was he upto theyare not pull ups!!!!!!!!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

heavyweight said:


> Have to agree 100%
> 
> Can someone tell me if doing pullups a few times a week is a good or bad idea, thanks.
> 
> O and what the fuk was he upto theyare not pull ups!!!!!!!!


Just incorporate them on back/pull day


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

heavyweight said:


> Have to agree 100%
> 
> Can someone tell me if doing pullups a few times a week is a good or bad idea, thanks.
> 
> O and what the fuk was he upto theyare not pull ups!!!!!!!!


I do various amounts of pullups several times a week, and they are only getting stronger.

Pull-ups should be as natural as walking for us primates.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

well i aint big head but i think i av a good back and i do pull ups all the time in work on the scafolding little comps with the lads


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

He might be massive, but I'm more impressed by people that can do loads of *proper* pullups with good form, or one armed ones.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

tjwilkie said:


> well i aint big head but i think i av a good back and i do pull ups all the time in work on the scafolding little comps with the lads


skin the cat with them. that'll scare them sh*tless


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

I lov 'em


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

steelicarus take it u liked the link then


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Nooo but i wont neg rep you as i lived in wales and miss it so. 

proper pull ups!!!!


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> Just incorporate them on back/pull day


Yeah but i actually want to do them more as i said i love pullups!!!



gerg said:


> I do various amounts of pullups several times a week, and they are only getting stronger.
> 
> Nice :thumb:
> 
> Pull-ups should be as natural as walking for us primates.





13stonetarget said:


> He might be massive, but I'm more impressed by people that can do loads of *proper* pullups with good form, or one armed ones.


I can do one armed chin ups:tongue:


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

they werent even half chins-absolute pish,i do 20k right down to bottom then up to back of neck touches bar-squeeze then lower........


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

They were ****.But hey they must do some thing he is a monsta.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Pulls and Chins are some of my fave exercises


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

im doing 4 x 8 fair easy now , do you guys think i should up the reps or add alittle weight now?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

BrokenBack said:


> im doing 4 x 8 fair easy now , do you guys think i should up the reps or add alittle weight now?


 Reps.

Slow the negative, go to a full hang and hold peak contraction for 2 seconds.


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Con said:


> Reps.
> 
> Slow the negative, go to a full hang and hold peak contraction for 2 seconds.


Cheers Con will give it a try next week, just done back tonight. i do go to a full hang but im not holding. looking forward to see the differance


----------



## lodgi1436114589 (Oct 22, 2008)

They were **** pull ups. Didnt even do 1. Just jerking a bit.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> they werent even half chins-absolute pish,I do 20k right down to bottom then up to back of neck touches bar-squeeze then lower........





> They were **** pull ups. Didnt even do 1. Just jerking a bit.


Does anyone here train like this with their exercises? I love full ROM myself, but do these partial actually work?

J


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Does anyone here train like this with their exercises? I love full ROM myself, but do these partial actually work?
> 
> J


I thought he was warming and limbering up.

I always train full ROM, otherwise you just end up training for your strengths rather than weaknesses. I like everything to be balanced too.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

i like em when i can do more then 6 lol


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

That guy forgot to pull himself up.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I really struggle with them now. Got a bit too heavy with not enough muscle/strength.

Barely do them at all.


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

I dont care what anyone says, to me that was just a waste of time,his back is big because of other things he has done like deads, bent over rows, t bar rows, dumbbells ect.that was just f***ing about.


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

I personally think they are the best width builders for your back. I love 'em and use full range of movement. To be fair, the bottom 25% of the movement is a lat isolation technique, because after this your arms and other muscles kick into the lift.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

If you cant perform pull ups do lat pull down its that simple in fact in many ways pull downs are better as you can focus on specific parts of your back this way.

1 arm pull ups are not that hard under hand but hand facing away would be hard.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Con said:


> If you cant perform pull ups do lat pull down its that simple in fact in many ways pull downs are better as you can focus on specific parts of your back this way.
> 
> *1 arm pull ups are not that hard under hand but hand facing away would be hard.*


 :lol: * get out of here man!!!! yes they r hard!!! no1 else i know can do em, part from me:laugh:*

*1 more thing do u mean hold the hanging position for a couple of secs?*


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Does anyone here train like this with their exercises? I love full ROM myself, but do these partial actually work?
> 
> J


The point I was getting at was whether one can get muscle growth by maintaining tension (time under tension) with very little actual movement.

I agree with the sentiments of functionality too though. The ability to handle your own bodyweight to climb up or let yourself down a ledge is useful eg muscle-ups.

J


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Joshua said:


> The point I was getting at was whether one can get muscle growth by maintaining tension (time under tension) with very little actual movement.


Isometric exercises can promote strength and hypertrophy (to a lesser degree I would guess), eccentric movements and explosive concentric ones are better at causing muscle damage and hence hypertrophy though. (as i understand it at least)

think of stuff like grip and core training, which is mostly isometrics


----------

